# homemade disc sander



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's another version of a homemade disc sander. The angle steel frame is just bolted as is the 3 piece aluminum table, no welding. 
Motor is a 3/4 Craftsman totally enclosed. the 9" disc came off a combo 6' x 48" belt and 9" disc Craftsman. It made too much dust as it came, so I designed this set-up with a dust collection port underneath. Works great.:yes: bill


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That is cool! Dust collection was a good idea. It looks ready to square up some pen blanks.

Rob


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Woodnthings


----------



## dog_soldier (Aug 12, 2009)

i like that. when i clear out some more stuff from my garage i have to make a bench to mount the sander on.


----------

